# Hello =]



## SgtHobNob

Hi! I'm Daniel, im 20 years old from Manchester in England!

I'm a "feeder breeder" (booo hisssss) I only keep 1.4 mice, but have a bunch of rats, and would like to start breeding some extra for pets 

I've only been on one other mouse forum and was banned instantly because of being a "feeder breeder" which put me off rodent forums thinking that i'd be hated by all, which I think is a little bit annoying, surely if you cared for animals then you would want them to be raised healthily and culled humainly and not deny someone knowledge just because they are bred for food. My mice n rats get cared for better than my snakes (and I think I get more enjoyment out of them too!)

Soo yeh, I hope you dont already hate me! Any questions fire away!!

Thanks


----------



## moustress

Yeah, we're pretty dang tolerant; geez some of us suspect that those tiny pink things would make good substitutes for cocktail weenies. (I tasted one by 'accident' once; they are pretty tasty...)

No, but really....I was assisting a delivery, you see...these things happen...err..nevermind.


----------



## moustress

...welcome...


----------



## WoodWitch

No judgement here

:welcomeany


----------



## windyhill

to the forum!


----------



## nanette37

hmm.. i can only wonder what forum it was you got banned from.. :lol:

but welcome! :mrgreen:


----------



## moustress

Maybe they should ban me too!!

*edit* *maybe they already did and I don't know it*


----------



## Erica

Hi and welcome!! I'm a feeder breeder too.


----------



## Onyx

Ello you x


----------



## nanette37

moustress said:


> Maybe they should ban me too!!
> 
> *edit* *maybe they already did and I don't know it*


haha i wonder what would happen if they knew how many mice you bred.. :ban :lol: . i envy you. i wish i could breed that many mice


----------



## Jammy

Some forums are just pants but were lovely here and open to all opinions ann methods so

WELCOME


----------



## SgtHobNob

moustress said:


> Yeah, we're pretty dang tolerant; geez some of us suspect that those tiny pink things would make good substitutes for cocktail weenies. (I tasted one by 'accident' once; they are pretty tasty...)
> 
> No, but really....I was assisting a delivery, you see...these things happen...err..nevermind.


You cant say that then not finish the story!

And thank you guys n gurls


----------



## Matt Haslam

:welcomeany

from manchester also!


----------



## SgtHobNob

Shiprat said:


> :welcomeany
> 
> from manchester also!


Oooh nice one! Are their many other mancunions on here? I'm after some more mice n rats


----------



## Matt Haslam

i think we may be the only one's, might be another not sure.

I will have mice ready in 5 wks and rats at the end of July. Blue and black for both.


----------



## Kallan

Hiya, welcome to our corner of the interweb!



SgtHobNob said:


> surely if you cared for animals then you would want them to be raised healthily and culled humainly and not deny someone knowledge just because they are bred for food.)


Exactly


----------



## moustress

Sometimes I think about the Rainbow Bridge concept and then I cringe in horror at the very thought of that herd of rodents as they...no...no... don't go there, it's too horrible...

Yes, my meeces are pets, not pests, and i give them all the best I can, but, while I've never been a feeder breeder, I have 'sacrificed' (slain) numbers of them in the interest of science and just plain curiosity, and I believe that everyone has the right to humanely do with their critters what they will. I'm a member of that OTHER PETA; People for the EATing of Tasty Animals.

And you don't want to have as many as I do; I only do it because I'm always driven to do the best at whatever it is I do, or I stop and find something else that I can do well. There are side benefits, or were, when my mother was still alive; she was a snoop and loved to go through my things when I wasn't in the house (while she came in to 'watch' her grandchildren while I escaped to elsewhere) and terrified of meeces. Once I started keeping meeces on the same floor as my bedroom and my office, she stopped rifling through my things. Happy Mother's Day!, everyone!


----------



## Yelena

howdo!!!


----------



## zany_toon

Welcome


----------



## moustress

Oh, the 'tasting' a pinkie thing....I had a marked satin fawn doe who munched two litters, and I managed to be there when she had her third coming. Normally, I would not have given her a third chance, but I really needed that litter for future projects. I let her take the first one, which she immediately chomped and killed; I managed to pluck five away from her (yes, and I still have all ten fingers), complete with sac and afterbirth, and I just did what needed to be done.

No! I did NOT lick them.

I used my index finger and thumb to gently pull off the sac, then pinched off the chord, wet another finger, stroked them until they took in air and went on to the next one; they come pretty fast sometimes; lost track of which finger I was using for what and that's pretty much the story. The pinkies were fostered onto another doe who had three or four babies about a week old, one that had been used like this before. They all survived and the rest if pretty shiny mousie history.

It's been said that no one does satins the way I do.


----------



## tanzaniterose

rofl mousebreeder, you literally made me laugh out loud with your comments on here! :lol:

:welcome1 Sergeant Hobnob, snakies and the like need to eat too at the end of the day.


----------



## moustress

moustress make laughing to be happening *tiny sulk*

Mousebreeder has great many much mousie mana; not same as moustress. *see*


----------



## tanzaniterose

Oops! Sorry ops :doh I was laughing too much!

You know I meant you at least :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005

Hello and welcome!

I'm also a feeder breeder, and I barely go to other sites because I have to hide my feeder status. I love this place here. What do you feed?


----------

